

Startup Funeral: Honoring The Lessons Of Failure - eb007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2012/10/startup-funeral-honoring-the-lessons-of-failure-video.php

======
francov88
Startup failures are a critical part of the biz (and life learning), but I'm
not sure it warrants and actual event...

